

XKeyscore job listing post from 2010? - chakalakasp
http://kbarlist.blogspot.com/2010/04/k-bar-list-jobs-13-april-2010.html

======
chakalakasp
I wondered if this was legit, but Google's cached version from 2 weeks ago
also mentions the programs, and I'm not sure if the name "XKeyscore" was
publicly known back then. If so, kinda nuts that a handfull of top secret
codenames made their way to a Blogger job posting website.

It's interesting to see what kinds of skills they were looking for.

~~~
chakalakasp
Additionally, if you Google the phone number listed as the contact for Athena,
you come up with a whole slew of job listings for seemingly related jobs. It
seems a lot of subsidiaries with generic looking web fronts use that phone
number.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=303-663-6378&oq=303-663-6378...](https://www.google.com/search?q=303-663-6378&oq=303-663-6378&aqs=chrome.0.69i57j0j69i62.802j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

